# Frank Vogel is getting it done



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

The Pacers are 7-1 since Vogel took over for JOB. If he can finish the season with a winning record do you guys think they will remove the "interim" status and officially name him head coach?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Most likely


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

We've beaten one team over .500 in the last 8 games, and they were plagued with injuries and on the road. I'm calling this the honeymoon period. The real test will come in March when we play a fair amount of games on the road against good teams. It was no coincidence that Bird fired JOB at this point in the season, it's probably our easiest stretch of the schedule. That said, Vogel will be in the running for head coach next year, but is no lock, even if we have a winning record.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

If Indy gets into the playoffs, my bet is that Vogel would be your official head coach.


----------

